# Smoked Seafood kabobs Qview



## mauismokemeats (May 7, 2009)

Late post, but on a past calm cool day I made up some seafood and veg kabobs for dinner, turned out super...



Here's the kabobs made with fresh Ahi Tuna, sea scallops, shrimps, peppers, onions and mushrooms. Marinated in olive oil and nice rub I got mixed up that I use on all my smoke stuff.




Then here's some Vegi kabobs of zucchini, yellow squash, same tasty rub all over with olive oil.






I started my propane converted smoker 1st, then put together the kabobs and in 1/2 hour the smoker temps were at 220, put my can of mesquite wood in the firebox corner, in a few minutes I was smoking baby, put those kabobs on, cooked it for about 45 minutes to an hour or so till only tender and not dry, and let me tell you, I love this propane conversion smoker set up, the ease of heating the smoker and keeping at the perfect temps, gotta love it and dinner was great!! Hope you like the qview.. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Oh yeh, I made up some ginger dipping sauce made with onions, fresh ginger peeled thin sliced, water, shoyu (soy sauce), some maple syrup, lemon pepper and some cilantro, puree all to a smooth texture.


----------



## meatball (May 8, 2009)

Those look great!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 9, 2009)

Look really really good. We love seafood kabobs but have always done them on a gas grill (never smoked) Did try smoked bacon rapped shrimp last night with a goose and fattie and they we're pretty good. I will take your recipe if you dont mind a try some more kabobs. Thanks for the info


----------



## smokin_tarheel (May 9, 2009)

That looks great and I bet it taste even better.


----------



## richoso1 (May 9, 2009)

Real nice job there, looks like the treats to open a good weekend of sports. Or any day, any occasion.


----------



## tasunkawitko (May 9, 2009)

points for that, dude - very nice!


----------



## porked (May 10, 2009)

Wow! That looks fantastic. Gotta try that.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 10, 2009)

Nice looking Kabobs....


----------



## mauismokemeats (May 20, 2009)

Thanks guys,

with a gas smoker, it makes last minute dinners a snap, anything you would heat the grill and cook a quick bbq, man you can just heat up the smoker and in the same time smoke it and sit back, temps are set and have few cold ones and chill!!, well now days in the heat bake!!


----------



## isutroutbum (May 20, 2009)

Looks great! Really like ginger sauce . . . I bet that was excellent!


----------

